# Verifying a train set



## JimL. (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello,

Never owned a train set and just found a Lionel set in a orange box and wonder the best way to find what it is exactly and what it may be worth ?

Thanks.


Edit: pics are coming ASAP....Just some quick cellphone pics,will lay it out tomorrow and see what's all there,cars look nice,caboose still in box..



LINK TO PICS


NOT SURE WHY THE PICS ONLY LOADED HALF WAY ?

Will use my nex5 tomorrow for good pics.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JimL. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Never owned a train set and just found a Lionel set in a orange box and wonder the best way to find what it is exactly and what it may be worth ?
> 
> ...



Post the number on the box. (boxes)
Yes, Pictures would help too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The set itself would have a number, and each car within the set (locos, freight cars, etc.) would have their own unique number. Loco numbers are often on the front or sides of the loco. Freight or passenger car numbers are sometimes on the bottom.

Several authors have written books on identifying and estimating value of Lionel cars, sets, accessories, etc. We have a few guys here, too, who are reasonably Lionel savvy.

So, load your pics, and whatever other descriptive info you may have.

A note on value ... condition is everything when it comes to value. It can affect price range greatly. Also, the boxes themselves can add to value significantly, especially for older sets, and if the boxes are in good condition.

Lionel trains and equip are broken down into a few general eras ...

Early -- 1900 to around 1920
Prewar -- 1920 or so until outbreak of WWII
Postwar -- 1945 until early (or late) 1960's, when Lionel pretty much disolved as a corporation.
Modern -- thereafter, as new owners/management have revitilized the Lionel brand and equipment.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You need better pictures.


Take what you got out of the box and post separate pictures.

What is the engine #? Plastic?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like they've received anything but TLC, that will surely bring the value down.


----------



## JimL. (Aug 20, 2011)

Well looks like there is more of this set as I found a red side panel to a car that is not here so going back to today to haul another load to the dump,will check around and get some better pics tomorrow.

Yea it has seen better days but 40 yrs in storage will do that...lol

The engine has 400 on it and does have a front lamp,even have a car with a satellite on it...:thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like you got a Lionel Postwar 6650 ICBM Rocket Launcher car. If it has all the parts and the rocket and fires that could be worth a few bucks. People seem to like them...I guess from childhood memories. Most I have seen the launch mechanism is broken. Search Ebay for Lionel 6650 and you can see what they are going for. Here is one but I would never pay that much for a plastic toy http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-6650-CAR-MINT-RARE-RIGHT-6424-11-MOLD-/140469232609?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20b49e63e1#ht_500wt_1363
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> Looks like you got a Lionel Postwar 6650 ICBM Rocket Launcher car. If it has all the parts and the rocket and fires that could be worth a few bucks. People seem to like them...I guess from childhood memories.


That price is absurd, and I seriously doubt he'll get even a tenth of that. I had a working one listed recently on eBay for a starting price of $14.99 with a repro missile and never got a bite.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

JimL. said:


> Well looks like there is more of this set as I found a red side panel to a car that is not here so going back to today to haul another load to the dump,will check around and get some better pics tomorrow.
> 
> Yea it has seen better days but 40 yrs in storage will do that...lol
> 
> ...


Ouch...please don't use that 4 letter word around here (dump). LOL
-Art


----------

